# PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight



## TheRealDoodle (Mar 9, 2014)

*PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

I have been buying LED flashlights ever since I fell in love with this forum and LED's a few years ago and consider myself to know a good bit about LEDs. I have bought flashlights from eBay before knowing that I might not get what I pay for and in a few cases was pleasantly surprised. Previously I bought a 3 x LED (XM-L) light that takes 4 18650's that a lot of you may know as the DRY flashlight or some variant.

So when I saw that there was a 6 LED XM-L2 "Sky Ray" King flashlight I was interested. But I wasn't pleasantly surprised. The 3 led light is much brighter and the LEDs appear to be much smaller on the 6* Led light. 

Here are some pics of the two. If anyone here has some experience with picking out which LEDs they are by looking at them or has a guess please chime in. I want to hear some feedback on what it is you guys think I got. BTW, I paid 45 bucks for it, and waited a month for it to ship from China. 

This is the pic of the 3x LED that looks to be XML






This is the 6x LED that I have no idea about





Here is a pic of the hotspot of the 3x LED, which was taken with my phone but notice how much hotter the hotspot is




This is a pic of the 6x LED hotspot, taken within seconds in the same condition, notice its not near as bright






Here are the data sheets on XM-L and XM-L2 LEDs provided by Cree


XM-L2 




XM-L (notice the 3x led light looks about like this i would say below)




The 3x LED flashlight to me is without doubt an XM-L. It looks like the data sheets show it should and looked to measure about 5mm. But what do you think the 6x LED light is? All feedback is appreciated! 

Nick


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

Not well up on leds , I would need to search on here for a few hours for your answer but i have 2 skyray lights,both are the 3 led version and i love them
$45 imho is a good price for a lot of light,the 3 led is around or i will say between 1500-2000lm,if the 6 x led is driven the same then it could be similar lumen's,depends on driver.

Certainly not 6000lm but i know you will know that ,being shallow reflectors its more floody so i would expect the 6 x led version to have a larger hot spot.If both pics are taken from the same distance then that shows my thoughts.

What is it like not on a "white wall" in real use, the trouble is with these lights even the same "skyray" varies and i mean the 3 x led version




So on the lower end or budget end of lights,what ever its called the QC varies considerably,even on 2 the same lights!

Figures are exaggerated,along with run times ..........

Mine have the "green" backed leds xml as in top pic of yours,not sure on the silver backed tbh. But again it depends on the driver,could be same as the 3 led version.
So instead of say 600lm per led x 3 you may have 300lm per led x6 (just an example )


----------



## mcorp (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

I'm guessing they are xml2 but because of the 6* reflector design, the hotspot isn't as defined as the 3* xml ones. So the light is projected as flood instead of throw.:shrug:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

They are XM-L2's, no worries. If you bought a light because it was supposed to have 6 XM-L2's then you haven't been ripped off.

If you bought a light that was supposed to have 6000 lumens, however, you probably have been. These lights rarely, if ever, meet the marketing specs.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

So these lights are TM15 rip-offs, right? Looks like 3 X XML = tighter hotspot and 6 x XML2 = a bit more flood. Probably same driver on the back-end. If you paid only $45 then you didn't get ripped off - you probably got about what you paid for.


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

I would suggest you unscrew the light to take pics of the driver, wires and led boards. Some clues or answers may be there. I love the cheapos from China. Sometimes its as easy as upgrading a 28 awg wire to 22 awg. Others its a bad connection like weak ground or loose solder. Other times its just pure junk! lol 

The pic you show, seems to me that the 6 led has much more light! Of course that is a personal opinion and very subjective.

How about batteries? Are your test batteries all the same brand or voltages?? Or are you using different batteries?? 

Alot of variables to get to a solid conclusion. Either way, $45 and it works pretty well. I think you did ok. Did you get ripped off??? Once again, that is too subjective. I have 4 or 5 """"SkyRay"""" lights. Some I bought new others were modded from other folks. I can tell you, I love these lights. Personally $45 is a bit high, but....it looks like a ok platform.

Good luck.


----------



## derfyled (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

It's a good price for a lot of light but it's surely not 6000 lumens. A rule of thumb with Chinese budget light: divide their lumens claim by 2.


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

I also agree bang for buck its great value:thumbsup: a useful flood from the shallow reflectors,only down side(well on one of the skyray lights) there is no lock out,so if catch button its on.The other a little twist of the body locks it out........both 3x led ,both skyrays.
One thing you can guarantee with cheaper or "budget" brands is they are not all the same ,even if they have same name.You take your chances,my guess is they will be made maybe at the same factory,then shops/distributors will buy a batch of 100 or 1000 etc and next batch could(more than likely will) be different.







I am very happy tbh,fantastic for the money...........just as said dont trust the sellers claims,6000lm for $45 is not going to happen,even if each led was driven at 500lm then 3000lm would be closer.My "guess" is both are being driven then same,just one has more leds,so similar output,just more floody due to the extra reflectors/leds (guess that is)


----------



## caddylover (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

I have this light, I bought it brand new in the box for $30! It puts out a lot of light. My batteries cost more than the light


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*



caddylover said:


> I have this light, I bought it brand new in the box for $30! It puts out a lot of light. My batteries cost more than the light


Bargain!!!!!!!!
:laughing: i gave £23 iirc so under $40 and yes my cells were not far different,got to admit though its good for the money:thumbsup:


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

Definitely XM-L2, I just checked XP-G2s to compare and they have a square position indicator rather than the dot (bit hard to tell die size comparing pics).

As stated, six reflectors squeezed in equals shallower reflectors, so more spill and less throw (concentrated beam), so spot can appear duller, though doesn't necessarily mean the total light output is less. But also the driver may not be driving each emitter as hard.

Looking at it from another perspective; you got 6x XM-L2s for $45. That's $7.50 each, purely from an LED-only perspective. You'll be fairly hard-pressed to buy individual LEDs for that price, so to get them + host + driver + reflectors for that kind of price then I don't think you can consider yourself to have been ripped off.

If it's not bright enough, let the modding begin!


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*



Str8stroke said:


> I would suggest you unscrew the light to take pics of the driver, wires and led boards. Some clues or answers may be there. I love the cheapos from China. Sometimes its as easy as upgrading a 28 awg wire to 22 awg. Others its a bad connection like weak ground or loose solder. Other times its just pure junk! lol
> 
> The pic you show, seems to me that the 6 led has much more light! Of course that is a personal opinion and very subjective.
> 
> ...



First of all thanks to everyone for the replies, and sorry it took so long to get back on here. The 3* led light was only $25 and although the garage door isn't a lux meter I think it did a fairly decent job showing the flood vs spot of the two lights. 

I'm interested in what you said about the quality of electronics, I will try to get some pics of the driver. Has anyone gotten the driver out? I couldn't unscrew the top of the head. Or does the driver unscrew and come out from the bottom under the glass?

I always laugh when I see Chinese ads for lumen output, and am quite aware of what each led is capable of pushing in which bin emitters and so fourth, so I wasn't expecting a 6000 lumen flashlight. I was however expecting something to appear brighter across the field from my house. 

If you guys thought the 6* led was funny at 6,000 lumens, you should see my 15* XML that is "15,000" lumens. Haha.


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

pics or not true of the 15 xml :laughing:


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

Obv dont take 100%,probably 50% as auto adj on camera does not show the true picture

This is the skyray 3/led as in top pic,great light,shallow reflectors,floody as said so very useful light











The trees are around 150-160 metres away,in "real life" it does light them better,but as on auto it auto balances the light so does dull it.

Either way and excuse for my poor pics aside :laughing: i am sure for a cheap light it is quite impressive


----------



## GregP507 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

I bought one of these flashlights which claim to put out 6000 lumen. I have no idea what they actually put out, but my first mistake was to buy 4 Ultrafire 18650 batteries, claiming 4000 mWh. I subsequently learned that they were fake, consisting of a tiny battery in a larger case, filled with cement or plaster. I got some good quality Panasonic batteries instead, and I swear the light is brighter now.


----------



## mpett1 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

Just bought one for $21 well see what how it does.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

You need some good cells to drive that thing.
Panasonic 18650 3400mAh.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*



mvyrmnd said:


> They are XM-L2's, no worries. If you bought a light because it was supposed to have 6 XM-L2's then you haven't been ripped off.
> 
> If you bought a light that was supposed to have 6000 lumens, however, you probably have been. These lights rarely, if ever, meet the marketing specs.



This. There's no way it came with a driver that powers it hard enough to output 6000 lumens. It's probably closer to 1000-1500 lumens.

If the driver is the same as the 3xXML version, it will be barely produce more lumens even with twice the emitters. And if you just look at the hotpot, the 3 XML will actually look brighter... it's bigger reflectors will give a more intense hotspot. The only way to tell ix the 6x XML2 is actually emitting more lumens is with a ceiling bounce test: Go into a dark room. Hold 1 light in your hand above your head and point it at the ceiling and turn it on. Then immediately turn it off and repeat with your other light. Look at an object on the ground near your feet below the light. The light shouldn't be in your vision at all. Do not look at the hotspot.


----------



## Richwouldnt (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

On the SRKs many current ones have a floating LED mounting plate that does not make contact with the light head other than through the bolt that mounts the LED plate to the reflector. The LEDs are cooking and dying relatively quickly reportedly. The three LED "Securitying" SRK clone is one of the good ones and is what is used by Mountain Electronics for their SRK hopped up lights. Per the owner of Mountain Electronics the SupFire M6 is a lot better constructed light and is consistent from light to light while the SRKs vary all over the place. I know I bought a floating LED plate SRK from an Amazon seller. The LED plate in the M6 is a integral machined part of the head.


----------



## mpett1 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

Just received mine in the mail. Not real impressed thought it would have more output. I would say its barely 1000lm. Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Richwouldnt (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: PLEASE TELL ME IF I GOT RIPPED OFF! SkyRay 6* XM-L2 "6000 lumen" LED Flashlight*

I have three SRK type lights, two marked SRK and one marked Securitying. Two are 3 LED and one is a 6 LED, all modified by RMM at Mountain Electronics. All have different enough machining details so they look like none came from the same shop or CNC lathe program. However all front to back section threading is the same so the front and battery holder sections are all interchangeable. All have been opened up and one of the SRK marked lights (the 3 LED one) has a floating LED plate with no direct contact to the light body. A thermal disaster that was judged by RMM to be incapable of being hopped up. A total POS light. Per one modifier on BLF who received a dozen built this way the seller claimed the change was done to stop complaints from people who said the lights got hot too quickly!!! So a change made which decreases output and reliability was made due to complaints from customers who do not understand the physics of LED lights. DUMB! Now they will likely get complaints of too many failures.

The 3 LED Securitying and the 6 LED SRK marked light are both full level 2 mods by RMM at Mountain Electronics and per his measurements the six LED light, AFTER MODIFICATION, is putting out 5000 Lumens and the three LED fully modified light is putting out 4600 Lumens. Both are at turn on readings. The floating LED plate three LED SRK only manages 1800 measured Lumens as all he dared do was update the firmware to a seven output level version with high frequency PWM.

To get this type of output (4600 to 5000 Lumens) the internal resistance needs to be minimized and good low internal resistance batteries used. The high output modified lights have the negative contact battery springs braided, wiring sizes increased and the XM-L2 LEDs mounted on copper Noctigon mounts for best LED cooling. Firmware also modified to give high frequency PWM (9 KHz +) at lower output settings so PWM visible effects are minimized and a high current driver installed. Batteries used for all output readings are Sony VTC4s. At this output level from lights using four 18650 batteries in parallel the choice of good low resistance batteries can have a large effect on current and Lumens output measurements. Batteries with minimal voltage sag at 4.5 A to 6+ A each are needed for maximum light output.

I really doubt that a stock SRK type light from China, without modifications, is going to give a genuine Lumens rating much above the 2000 to 2500 Lumens level regardless of the number of LEDs. Properly modified they are capable of very high output levels but do not have the thermal mass for continuous operation at those levels.


----------

